# Devil (2010)



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

From the mind of M. Night Shyamalan
September, 17 2o1o

Devil

The plot alone gets my attention; what do you think?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MTV has a clip up too -

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2010/08/3...ampaign=Feed:+mtvmoviesblog+(MTV+Movies+Blog)

I know a lot of people have been intrigued by the trailer. I'm going to check it out opening weekend.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The premise sounds promising... as do many of M. Night Ramalamadingdong's movies. I'll probably see it but I fear M. Night's typical shenanigans could ruin it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm sure there are so many different ways to make a horror movie based on the simple fear of being trapped in an elevator, adding the devil, to me, isn't as scary as a human bad guy. I think it might be a good movie, it does look so. I'm not sure, the trailer is for sure cool!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone going to check it out this weekend?


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Pass...


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like a buck at the redbox to me...


----------

